# Adding insulation baffles to existing cathedral ceilings



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

My attic gets HOT and I noticed there is no ventilation on the whole back wall of the house which is a cathedral ceiling about 5 feet long on 6 inch rafters with about 24 inch spacing. (Sorry if some of my terminology is wrong. I'm new to this.) 

The original builders just put insulation bats in and then drywalled over them. There are soffit vents at about every 5 rafters, but the insulation fills in the whole gap so I don't think it can breathe properly. There is no light visible in these rafter channels. Using a 6 foot long 1x4, I was able to guide a baffle almost all the way down. But it was very frustrating fighting the baffle between the bats and the roofing nails with inches of clearance above my head, and I have like 20 more to go. 

Does anyone have any tips on how to "fish" the plastic baffles between the insulation and the roof nails, preferable from above so I don't have to cut a soffit hole to reach in at every rafter channel?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Frost under roof ... why now? 
*
If you haven't read that post you may want to before proceeding with your nearly impossible endeavor.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There is no easy way and venting should be in each and every rafter bay.


----------



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the link to that other thread. That was an interesting read. Fortunately where I live, it rarely freezes. Yes this does seem like a big pain. I might just wait until I need a new roof soon. Maybe they could lift the wood up after taking off the old roof and just lay a baffle in each channel. I'm still going to try to at least get a few inserted the hard way if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Doing it when you rip the roof will be much, much easier and actually work.


----------



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

I was able to get baffles slid down the cathedral ceiling rafter bays by using the thinnest (5/8 inch I think?) fence plank the home improvement store had. I compressed the insulation with the wood and got the baffle started. Then I took out the wood and put it on the airflow side of the baffle and worked it down. I used the black plastic baffles. Foam ones would have broken with the slightest pressure. It was a pain but not as bad as I expected. I hope this improved airflow help keep the attic temp more reasonable over the summer.


----------



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

On the left is a regular ceiling with new insulation rolls in place. On the right is the start of the cathedral ceiling with just the old blown in. 

I should have doubled the baffles on the cathedral ceiling. I used 1 and a half in each bay and they don't quite clear the new rolled insulation. There's still a gap for airflow, but my insulation will get dirty faster now. Oh well. I didn't have enough baffles (or time) and I had to compromise.


----------



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

Also the baffles in the pic are smaller because those rafter bays butting up to interior walls are narrower. I used wider baffles in the bays that would accomodate them.

Sorry for the triple post. It says I cannot edit my posts for some reason.


----------

